
Show HN: Find it for me (Search engine for Facebook pages) - anikdas
https://anikdas.github.io/finditforme/
======
anikdas
Before searching on Facebook pages were allowed, I wrote this tiny (dirty)
JavaScript code to search posts through Facebook pages. Few things are still
broken but keyword search works!

